# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  > Интервью  >  Интервью с Марком Штайном, исполнительным директором в регионе EMEA, Dell Software

## CyberWriter

Марк Штайн        


                                    Основные технологические тренды сейчас – это мобильность и мобильные устройства, большие данные и облачные вычисления        


 


_На вопросы Anti-Malware.ru любезно согласился ответить Марк Штайн (Marc Stein), исполнительный директор в регионе EMEA, Dell Software. Это интервью продолжает цикл публикаций "Индустрия в лицах". 
_

подробнее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

